

Ask HN: Is email the best option for enterprise? - mnbbrown

Is there an more efficient and effective means of workplace communication then email?
======
ig1
I've seen companies use in-house ticketing systems for tracking work quite
well, unfortunately no-ones built a good generic ticketing system for the
enterprise.

------
pbreit
Yammer is great for groups of all sizes. The advantage is that the information
is public and searchable.

------
dsmithn
IM works great

